# True Haus: Want Your Feedback



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey, everyone! I am currently looking at adding a second dog to the household. I currently have a West German Showline, Wolf, who many of you have seen. We are very active in scent work, detection, rally, etc. 

A few months ago, my 10 year old working line female passed away due to complications from Inflammatory Bowel Disease. She was diagnosed at a year old and the disease was with her for life, flaring up here and there. It finally got the better of her in her senior years. She was a wonderful dog, We did some basic IPO, and she was a phenom in OB. She was also my marathon training partner and regularly ran 10+ mile runs with me during my training seasons.

While Wolf, my WGSL is absolutely my heart dog, I really miss having a working line in the house, and thus have been talking to several breeders.

I recently spoke with Cindy at True Haus as well as some of her clients and have been very impressed. I really like what her clients have to say about how they match you with the right pup, and she obviously knows her dogs well. I want a dog that has good toy drive, hunt drive, defensive drive and enough aggression and confidence to do IPO and/or PSA or WDA. That said, it is very important that the dog do well in the house, has a good off switch and can "chill" after work. I also want a versatile dog that can do scent sports, maybe some dock diving and competitive OB like I'm doing with Wolf. Also, a dog that can be active with me in hiking and running. I am also terrified to getting another dog with a lifelong genetic disease and watching them suffer and get sick, like I did with Mac. I have always heard great things about True Haus, so I'm not really concerned about that, but that fear I think will always be with me. 

Cindy has some upcoming litters that look like they can fit what I want, but I'd like to hear from some of her clients here about their dogs. Any True Haus clients around and can you attest to what I'm searching for? 


Thanks for the time, all!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Bumping. Any input from anyone is welcome. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You should pm mycobrarcr as I don't think he checks the forum much.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

mspiker03 said:


> You should pm mycobrarcr as I don't think he checks the forum much.


I literally just did that. Someone PMed me and said the same thing. 

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Here’s a link to mycobraracer kennel for another method of contact. 
Home


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Nigel said:


> Here’s a link to mycobraracer kennel for another method of contact.
> Home


Thanks! Reached out. Hopefully they respond. I've seen and heard nothing but good things about True Haus, but I still like to chat and get feedback from a large group. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

They have excellent dogs in my opinion, especially for home like yours where the dog’s abilities will be tapped into.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I maybe wrong but I feel that when someone asks feedback about a certain breeders, the positive feedback goes onto the forum while the negative feedback will be directed to PMs or is this the wrong conclusion?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I maybe wrong but I feel that when someone asks feedback about a certain breeders, the positive feedback goes onto the forum while the negative feedback will be directed to PMs or is this the wrong conclusion?


You are correct and there is a reason for that.It results in a multitude of problems.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Has she started testing the parents for DM? Something I considered when I spoke to her 3+ years ago. I've met a couple dogs she's produced, nice dogs.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

ausdland said:


> Has she started testing the parents for DM? Something I considered when I spoke to her 3+ years ago. I've met a couple dogs she's produced, nice dogs.


It's on my list of things to discuss. I know for the breedings I am interested in, you can clear some of the dogs through parentage and there isn't a risk of carriers being bred. That said, it's a subject I want to talk to her about.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> I maybe wrong but I feel that when someone asks feedback about a certain breeders, the positive feedback goes onto the forum while the negative feedback will be directed to PMs or is this the wrong conclusion?


It's a policy on the form. I will say, no one has PMed me any negative feedback. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, I worked with True Haus for a few years. These days I dont really know their dogs other than seeing them in a trial here and there. Jim and Cindy have always treated me well, and supported me in my adventures. We have a good working relationship, so Ill leave it at that. Unfortunately, like I said I dont know majority of their current dogs and havent looked at what litters they have. 

As for them testing for DM. I know they have in the past at least on some of their dogs. They may not have it advertised, but they may have had the test done. So Id ask about the particular litter youre looking at. 

Sorry I couldnt be more help. If you can, go see them in person. They are very hospitable, and Cindy is great at answering your questions.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Has anyone asked or know the reason behind their pricing? Sables one price, bi color and solid blacks another. On the surface it’s a turn off.... so I’m curious to get more info.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

mycobraracr said:


> Hi, I worked with True Haus for a few years. These days I dont really know their dogs other than seeing them in a trial here and there. Jim and Cindy have always treated me well, and supported me in my adventures. We have a good working relationship, so Ill leave it at that. Unfortunately, like I said I dont know majority of their current dogs and havent looked at what litters they have.
> 
> As for them testing for DM. I know they have in the past at least on some of their dogs. They may not have it advertised, but they may have had the test done. So Id ask about the particular litter youre looking at.
> 
> Sorry I couldnt be more help. If you can, go see them in person. They are very hospitable, and Cindy is great at answering your questions.


Thanks for the feedback! I've been able to see several dogs recently at clubs and trials, which was why I contacted them. I'm actually going out to our PSA club tomorrow morning and there is a True Haus dog there, so I'm looking forward to seeing them. 

Cindy has been fantastic to talk to, and I really like her, and sometimes I feel like that's half the battle. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Fodder said:


> Has anyone asked or know the reason behind their pricing? Sables one price, bi color and solid blacks another. On the surface it’s a turn off.... so I’m curious to get more info.


It's just a decision they made. Normally that's a red flag for me, but I don't see any other of the normal red flags that go along with pricing red flags. I've seen several of their dogs work, spoken to clients who work and compete with dogs, etc. They're legit in that regard. So, while it would normally be a red flag, here I can kind of let it go as long as everything else checks out. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

There's no reason to price a dog based on color.... color does not affect the genetics, temperament, working ability, structure of the dog.... one thing that would be a sure reject for me would be is they had off colors that are not in the breed standard, though that doesn't seem to be the case in this instance.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I guess there is a reason to do it if buyers consistently want x color over y, and breeder knows they can get more for x color.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

mnm said:


> There's no reason to price a dog based on color.... color does not affect the genetics, temperament, working ability, structure of the dog.... one thing that would be a sure reject for me would be is they had off colors that are not in the breed standard, though that doesn't seem to be the case in this instance.


I agree there's no reason to. That said, they're definitely not an off color breeder and are a solid working kennel. I like what I've seen of the offspring I've been able to meet, and from talking to their clients. Like I said, if everything checks out it's something I can get past. I do know they produce black sables, which everyone wants, so that could be a reason. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

kimbale said:


> It's just a decision they made. Normally that's a red flag for me, but I don't see any other of the normal red flags that go along with pricing red flags. I've seen several of their dogs work, spoken to clients who work and compete with dogs, etc. They're legit in that regard. So, while it would normally be a red flag, here I can kind of let it go as long as everything else checks out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


How does different pricing based on color affect the quality of the litter? I don’t understand the actual red flag?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

cliffson1 said:


> How does different pricing based on color affect the quality of the litter? I don’t understand the actual red flag?


 Its just something you'd associate more with a different type of breeder that mixes and matches what they breed based on things like that.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

cliffson1 said:


> How does different pricing based on color affect the quality of the litter? I don’t understand the actual red flag?


What Steve said. Breeders who breed for look and color, rather than working ability and proper structure/health, usually base their prices on color. So in that regard it is usually a red flag, but with True Haus there's no concern over them being that sort of a breeder.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShastinaMama (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Kimbale,

I've sent you a more comprehensive PM, but for me, my 3 year old Hanna comes from True Haus and she is an incredible girl. Smart, quick learner, obedient, protective and needless to say everything I've always wanted in a GSD.

I've owned GSD's before and when my husband and I had decided to purchase our home in No. Cal, I came here to ask about certain breeders. True Haus came highly recommended and I'm so very happy I got on the waiting list for my Hanna.

Keep in mind that when I contacted Cindy, I told her that I specifically wanted a companion since my husband and I are retired. Hanna is the product of my needs, she is at my side constantly and the best companion I could ever want. (Can you tell that she's Mommy's Girl? LOL!)

At this time, we're considering getting another pup. Part of me wants to contact Cindy again, part of me wonders if I should try another highly recommended breeder here in No. Cal (sorry I don't know of another) for my own interest or, should we adopt a dog that needs a good home. I'm not sure yet, but as for True Haus, I know you won't be sorry.

Hugs from Hanna and Mom Frankie


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

mnm said:


> There's no reason to price a dog based on color.... color does not affect the genetics, temperament, working ability, structure of the dog.... one thing that would be a sure reject for me would be is they had off colors that are not in the breed standard, though that doesn't seem to be the case in this instance.


Yes there is....


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

ShastinaMama said:


> Hi Kimbale,
> 
> I've sent you a more comprehensive PM, but for me, my 3 year old Hanna comes from True Haus and she is an incredible girl. Smart, quick learner, obedient, protective and needless to say everything I've always wanted in a GSD.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! Replied to your DM.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

ausdland said:


> Has she started testing the parents for DM? Something I considered when I spoke to her 3+ years ago. I've met a couple dogs she's produced, nice dogs.


Meant to get back to you on this question. Yes, she tests all her dogs for DM, she just does not post the results on the website. She showed me the results for all her dogs.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

kimbale said:


> Meant to get back to you on this question. Yes, she tests all her dogs for DM, she just does not post the results on the website. She showed me the results for all her dogs.


Oh good, she didn't believe in testing for DM 3 years ago.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

ausdland said:


> Oh good, she didn't believe in testing for DM 3 years ago.


Yeah, I'm not sure what happened there. I read something on her website about the DM test not being 100% indicative (which it is not) and so she doesn't post the results on the site like she used to. When I asked, she was happy to show me the results for all her dogs and let me know she absolutely would never breed two carriers. She never mentioned anything about not testing, just that she doesn't post the results anymore and doesn't consider the test absolute.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

ShastinaMama said:


> Hi Kimbale,
> 
> I've sent you a more comprehensive PM, but for me, my 3 year old Hanna comes from True Haus and she is an incredible girl. Smart, quick learner, obedient, protective and needless to say everything I've always wanted in a GSD.
> 
> ...


There are a few good ones, a couple that breed infrequently and raise dogs on ranch environments and a few that breed kenneled sport dogs. My next pup will come from the former, my dog is from the latter.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I was under the impression that we couldn't discuss breeders on this forum? I think the reason was mainly to avoid negative feedback on breeders who can't defend themselves. I have posted about this before. When someone asks about a certain breeder and the responses are through PMs, I know it s probably bad news. Positive feedback seems to be allowed to be posted. ????
I personally love to hear about good breeders though.....


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Seems like we can give positive feedback just not negative experience. 

Since you’re interested 
von Sontausen and K9 Ambassador breed balanced, healthy, driven working dogs that aren’t kennel crazy. That’s just my newbie, limited experience training 4-5 days a week with many gsd’s in SaR and ipo in NorCal. 
I’ve only met 2 dogs from true haus.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> I was under the impression that we couldn't discuss breeders on this forum? I think the reason was mainly to avoid negative feedback on breeders who can't defend themselves. I have posted about this before. When someone asks about a certain breeder and the responses are through PMs, I know it s probably bad news. Positive feedback seems to be allowed to be posted. ????
> I personally love to hear about good breeders though.....


My understanding has always been that positive is allowed, negative should be done through DM. Can't say how official that is.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Discussing what is public information, like that posted on a website (or not posted), is OK. Telling people to check more and what they would want to see is OK. Saying the breeder sucks and they only produce junk dogs or the dog you got was junk, etc, is not. The latter you do need to go to PM and, even then, people should consider the source of the information.


----------



## Roark (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi Kimbale, Thanks for posting about True Haus. I am also considering getting a dog from them. I had a working line GSD that passed recently and looking to get another. Like yourself, I want an active dog (hiking, running, swimming, etc) but that can also relax in the house. And, health is super important. Did you end up getting a dog from True Haus? Would you mind sharing the feedback you received? I'm just trying to make the most informed decision possible. I tried to PM you but I don't have enough posts to do so yet 
Thanks much for your help!


----------

